

Great Lawyers Are Worth More Than $5,000 - razin
http://www.ventureblog.com/2011/03/great-lawyers-are-worth-more-than-5000.html

======
BenSS
I found this utterly unconvincing, because I fail to see how many of the
examples he cited have anything at all to do with drawing up the actual
agreement!

More importantly to me, the author completely fails to address the impact of
the lawyer cost, which I thought was the biggest point of the original
article. That extra $10k in lawyer fees can make or break a young company.

------
zdw
The fundamental problem with anyone providing professional services is that
most people are not able to tell the good, competent, up to date people from
the well intentioned but not totally with it people.

This goes across the legal, financial, computer, medical, engineering and all
other technical professions.

I'm sure some lawyers are worth $5k or even far far more. The problem is
telling if the one you've got one that worth it, or you're working with the
wrong person.

Thus why PG's focus is on people, not on ideas, when picking for Y Combinator.
Finding good people is hard.

------
anamax
I don't care how much a great lawyer is worth.

I care how much it costs to get the legal services that I need.

